# Got my first drum!



## cigarbque (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoo Hoo! Snagged my first drum. I work in the heart of the industrial section of NJ. You would think you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a pile of used drums but it was impossible to find any that didn't have Agent Orange in them. I ended up buying a new unlined one for $50.00 at a place in Newark. When you consider the work involved in burning out the liner, the investment in a weed burner etc I guess it is not such a bad deal. Can't wait to get started on this at lunch time.



Sweeet and clean on the inside.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations!  I'm looking forward to seeing the build progress.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 24, 2009)

We have that same problem around here.  They're either unknown but certainly not good chemicals, or plastic.  Lot's of folks use the plastic ones to float their docks, but it doesn't make a very good smoker!

Good luck with yours, and be sure to take plenty of pics.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats I'll look forward to some build pics


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 24, 2009)

When you get that thing done you WILL like it!!!  For just a few items to smoke it's the best thing going!!  Good luck on the build!!


----------



## rickw (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking forward to your build pics.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 24, 2009)

And the build begins today at lunch time. Cutting the first hole in the brand new drum.




My nipples were loose so I put conduit nuts on both sides. Hate when my nipples get loose. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






The zip-tie mod. I used zip-ties to hold everything together while I wired up the fire basket. Worked great and cut the off when I was done.


Completed basket with legs.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 24, 2009)

Cooking grate supports installed. Went with the U-bolts so I don't cut my arm up reaching down in the drum.


Ah, the sexy flip top cooking grate!


Top & side handles installed.



Waiting for the temp dial to show up Thursday from Spicewine. That and a short smokestack and I'll burn her in Friday night. Man this is going to be so cool.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 25, 2009)

that you're turning into a smoker!! I'm with you, the inside is nice and shiny ... will be seasoned soon and will turn black! Thanks for posting pics on your build.


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure you already know this but even unlined / new drums have a thin film in the drum so it doesn't rust. make sure you wash that bad ride out.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 25, 2009)

...then spray down w/Pam.
I like the U-bolt idea, very nice.
get to cooking.  Give that thing a season burn, you don't need a thermo for that.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll wash it out, season and burn on Friday. I get home to late to do a good burn on a weeknight. Now I just ordered the most important item......

Budweiser Logo bottle opener direct from the Bud Store for only $2.00. Now we're talking.

I do have a question regarding a smoke stack. I picked up a 6" x 2" theaded black iron nipple tonight on the way home. Plan on putting it in the bung hole. The thing weighs a ton. I didn't want to go with the eight drilled holes as this puppy is going to live outside. I've seen some nice chome stacks but this getting too costly as it is. Any suggestions other than the black iron? Thanks.


----------



## got14u (Feb 25, 2009)

man that is a awsome build...quick question what are the pipes on the bttm of the barrel..i know the ball valve. but what are the other things ??? and then what are they used for ???


----------



## hog warden (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like I'll be trailing in your wake. Your post got me motivated enough to start looking for barrels. Stop 1 directed me to Stop 2, my local civic recycling center, where I was sent out behind a barn to pick through a stack of about 20 barrels. I nabbed 2 of them which had been used for soy food products and are painted black. Cost was $7.50 each. 

Which brings me to another idea. In that stack were black barrels and green barrels. The black ones (which I nabbed), looked to be heavier built. The green ones, from a thinner metal, less robust rolled seams at the base, etc. 

Was I right in going for the heavy duties or does it matter all that much?


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 25, 2009)

Got14U, they are additional air vents. You just remove the cap for more air or put it back on for less. Cheaper than using all ball vales.

Hog Warden, you made the right choice. Heavy gage stell is better IMHO. Good snag on the drums.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 25, 2009)

Any drumheads know the o.d. of the threaded stud on the Spicewine thermometer? I wanted to pick up a bit today and the thermometer will arrive tomorrow. If I recall from another thread that it was 1/2" so you drilled a 3/4" hole but I wanted to double check. Thanks.


----------



## ddave (Feb 25, 2009)

You recall correctly.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   And the Spicewine thermo comes with a backing nut that looks like a conduit nut.   

Dave


----------



## got14u (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks..that is what i thought but was not positive...


----------



## rickw (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a 2x6" piece of black pipe with my uds and it works just fine. 

 You build is looking good.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## fired up (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice score!


----------



## grothe (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice build...lookin forward to you're first run!!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome build. Great info!! Points.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 25, 2009)

Get a 2" PVC adapter with the pipe thread and use a piece of PVC pipe for an exhaust, nice n lite! 





By imn88fan


----------



## howufiga (Feb 25, 2009)

You can buy a smoke stack from Char-griller for a CGSP. I believe it's like $20 something shipped, but they are nice and light. I bought one for one of my projects.








http://www.chargriller.com/store/pro...e52e647e240b46


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 26, 2009)

So I cleaned her up and soaked her with a good spay of PAM. Filled the basket about half way with Kingsford Blue. Here she is with the Deeze (aka Dumb Dumb) licking up the PAM spray off the gound.



After the coals got going I put a log of cherry on for good measure. Now she's smokin'.



I left the lid off for a bit to get her good and hot then slowed it down and now I have one cap on. Before I go to bed I'll close the ball valve half way with one cap off. Be interesting to see what is going on in the morning. Saturday I'll do some chicken for her maiden voyage. Thanks everyone here for all the input and support.


----------



## rickw (Feb 26, 2009)

With one cap off and the valve half open you're going to be running fairly hot. I usually run with the ball valve around 1/3 to 1/2 way open and all caps on, depending on weather. That's running around the 240F mark.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 26, 2009)

Closed both caps and the ball valve about 1/2 way. She was still cooking when I go up this morning. On Saturday we're cooking!

I need to add a shelf and some gromet holes for my polder probe.


----------



## rickw (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice......


----------

